# Just picked up my F95...couple questions...



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just picked mine up today. I have to say, I really think this bike looks amazing, better than anything they had in the shop. They even had to order another bc some guy saw mine and wanted one. Only rode it up and down my street so I don't really have a feel for it yet. Tomorrow when I get home from work I am going to a local paved trail and having at it.

Questions.....

1) When I shift the front derailleur from the small gear up to the large gear I really have to push the shifter in far and it doesn't always shift right away. Is this common on this bike or do you guys think it just needs adjusted? 

2) I built a bike rack for the inside of my car. I always have to take off the front wheel so I can place the front forks in a Thule fork block. Will doing this every time I take my bike somewhere hurt the brakes from removing and installing my front wheel a lot?


I apologize for my lack of technical jargon, so please correct me.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I transport my bike the same way as yours. I probably remove and replace my front wheel 5 times per week. You are using the brake release lever? It can't hurt the brake, unless I'm misunderstanding you somehow. 

My guess is that your FD needs cable adjustment. I'd bring it back into the shop and have them do it, since you just bought it. It's probably just a matter of tightening the cable, which is easy, but bring it in and while they fix it, have them explain to you how to do it.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Just picked mine up today. I have to say, I really think this bike looks amazing, better than anything they had in the shop. They even had to order another bc some guy saw mine and wanted one. Only rode it up and down my street so I don't really have a feel for it yet. Tomorrow when I get home from work I am going to a local paved trail and having at it.
> 
> Questions.....
> 
> ...



The front shifter has a "trim" function for moving the front derailleur over when using the smallest cogs on the cassette with the inner ring. The first part of the stroke on the upshift moves the F/D over to the big ring slightly. The second part of the stroke moves it the rest of the way to shift to the big ring. Push the shifter button until it stops moving to shift from small ring to big. Do not anticipate the upshift. Those levers are head and shoulders above the performance of similarly priced 8 speed units.

Enjoy the bike.

-SD


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> *The front derailleur has a "trim" function *for moving the derailleur over when using the smallest cogs on the cassette with the inner ring. The first part of the stroke on the upshift moves the F/D over to the big ring slightly. The second part of the stroke moves it the rest of the way to shift to the big ring. Push the shifter button until it stops moving to shift from small ring to big. Do not anticipate the upshift. Those levers are head and shoulders above the performance of similarly priced 8 speed units.
> 
> Enjoy the bike.
> 
> -SD


One small clarification. The trim function is actually built into the shifter, not FD.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The front shifter has a "trim" function for moving the front derailleur over when using the smallest cogs on the cassette with the inner ring. The first part of the stroke on the upshift moves the F/D over to the big ring slightly. The second part of the stroke moves it the rest of the way to shift to the big ring. Push the shifter button until it stops moving to shift from small ring to big. Do not anticipate the upshift. Those levers are head and shoulders above the performance of similarly priced 8 speed units.
> 
> Enjoy the bike.
> 
> -SD



So are you saying I need to complete two strokes of upshift to move up to the big gear? I will try that out but am still going to bring this up to my shop when I go back next week.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> So are you saying I need to complete two strokes of upshift to move up to the big gear? I will try that out but am still going to bring this up to my shop when I go back next week.


Not two strokes, two clicks (assuming the shifter is in the 'start' position on the inner ring).
First click = trim, second shifts, but you can push past the first click and make the shift to the outer ring all on one motion.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I now see what you mean by the first click is the trim and then it shifts. Took it out for my first ride and now I'm all good. Now another question.......

Had a GT mtn bike when I was younger (29 now, 12-16 when I had the GT). I don;t remember much chain noise with that bike. It was a 21 speed, and I don't think I changed gears a whole lot. And I do remember having to push the shifter a little extra after moving the front derailleur to get rid of some noise. I not have a specialized mtn bike that is a 27 speed and it also has a sora front derailleur. Both my mtn and felt's chain rubs on the front derailuer in certain gears. 

Is this bc it's sora and not better components?

or

Is this just common with most bikes?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I now see what you mean by the first click is the trim and then it shifts. Took it out for my first ride and now I'm all good. Now another question.......
> 
> Had a GT mtn bike when I was younger (29 now, 12-16 when I had the GT). I don;t remember much chain noise with that bike. It was a 21 speed, and I don't think I changed gears a whole lot. And I do remember having to push the shifter a little extra after moving the front derailleur to get rid of some noise. I not have a specialized mtn bike that is a 27 speed and it also has a sora front derailleur. Both my mtn and felt's chain rubs on the front derailuer in certain gears.
> 
> ...


It's not unusual to get some chain rub in certain gear combos, but now that you're aware of the trim function you can use that to minimize the rubbing. And no, it has no bearing on the fact that you're running a Sora FD. A DA FD would do the same. 

Two things you could do are:
1. Whenever possible, avoid 'cross chaining' (outer ring in front 2-3 largest cogs in back or inner ring in front and 2-3 smallest cogs in back)

2. Mention it to the LBS mechanic when you bring the bike in for your first tune up. It may be as good as it gets, but at least make them aware of it.

As mentioned, play around with the trim function (there should be one trim position when in both the inner and outer ring). Once you get a feel for how it operates, you may be surprised at how much you can dial out chain rub. 

HTH...


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can dial out most chain rib now, and shifting is no longer an issue, just needed to ride more to figure it out. 

New question.....

Twice now the chain has come off up front when downshifting from the big gear to the small one. It happened once two days ago, and once today. I think when I downshifted I wasn't pedaling because when I put it back on I made sure I was pedaling and it never happened again. I don't know what the nag gears where either time. 

Do I just need to make sure I am pedaling or does this need to be adjusted?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

check if there is slack in your cable that runs to the front derailleur. I had trouble with my SRAM Rival doing the same thing and the bike shop had to tighten it up a few times because they said the cables stretch out when they are new and getting broken in. So long as the cables are taut then the front shifting is fine.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't tell if its loose, both cables seem to have the same tension. I called the shop and tried to explain and they said it is probably simple cable adjustment. I'm going to bring it in this week.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Took my bike back to the shop to have it adjusted bc the chain was coming off when shifting the front from the big to the small gear. Rode it today for the first time since it was adjusted and the chain never dropped, but now when shifting from 7th to 8th it won't shift, and then when I click it again it skips 8th and goes into 9th. I know its going to be another adjustment, but now I have to drive another hour to the shop. This time im going to ride it before I leave. The bike only has about 80 miles on it. 

Should I ride another 100 or so before going back to make sure nothing else loosens up from being new?


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe you should see if they have a trainer you can hop on in the store and give it a good test while they are watching.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea. I don't want them to think I'm nuts or a pain. I just seems like this stuff happens to me all the time.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The SRAM took me a bit of getting used to at first. I had same trouble with front as you did, once broken in and cables stretched out it was fine. I may be wrong, but I believe the rear lets you jump a couple cogs when shifting, so you might need to have the shop show you the ins and outs of shifting SRAM.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> ..., but now when shifting from 7th to 8th it won't shift, and then when I click it again it skips 8th and goes into 9th. I know its going to be another adjustment, but now I have to drive another hour to the shop. This time im going to ride it before I leave. The bike only has about 80 miles on it.


This is most likely just a cable adjustment. When you use those numbers, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean it is not shifting correctly going from larger to smaller cogs (smaller cogs = higher gear), or are you talking about going from smaller cogs to larger cogs (this would be going into lower gears).

Either way, it sounds to me like the cable needs to be tightened just a tad using the rear derailleur cable adjuster. It's a common adjustment that's needed with a new bike or new cables.

Do you know how to do it? It's very simple. If you don't and have the shop do it, be sure to make them show you how to make this simple adjustment.

If you don't know how to do it, post back and either I or others can "talk" you through it or point to a website. I'm in a rush right now or would do it now.


----------

